# watch live mother bear on web cam NEW



## fish 1 (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.pixcontroller.com/WebCam/BearDenWebCam.htm


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Thats cool, I thought that when they were denned up that they would be pretty much motionless, At times she jumps and starts chewing on herself like a dog getting a flea.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

TYVM........Thats great.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I showed that site to my wife and she's hooked; can't stop checking in to see what Lily's up to. 

She passed it on to several others and they're fascinated as well. Very cool and will get even more interesting if and when Lily gives birth


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice link fish 1


----------



## MikeMead (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for this cool link! My 3 year old can't stop watching it.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Added it to my favorites, will check on it often. Reminds me of the one in the Eagles nest a few years back, cool to watch.


----------



## Bears-N-Bucks (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool i will check it daily.


----------



## wolverinehuntclub (Oct 11, 2009)

Been watching Lily since day one . I think its Great ! Im a fan on her Facebook as well.Totally addicted to Lily !!!!!!!


----------



## jrose12587 (Mar 19, 2009)

awesome! she is chewing on something and her nose is right on the camera.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

CUBS WERE BORN TODAY......ABOUT 12.30pm and 1:00.....


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Video...





 


Mike


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's pretty cool, Thanks for sharing that link!


----------

